#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    ...

## Mohamed

*                               ...                            *  


  
**                                        |                                      *06-02-2011 00:32* 

                                                                             "....     "          ߡ                   76  77  ѡ                                           .

                                          ȡ                       ǡ         ...           .

                            ǡ         "     " ...       ߿       忡     ߿.

                                                  ѡ      ѡ                    .

                                                                                              ̡        .

                                        ɿ   ɿ                                                                  ȡ        ɡ            .

                  ϡ              ȡ        ɡ                 ֿ          信          ɿ       ɡ      ѡ             ɡ                           ڿ              ɡ             ϡ        ɡ   ɡ     ɿ   .

                     ѡ  ǿ              ǡ           ѡ               ѡ        ӿ               ȿ   ɿ      ѿ.

                 ѡ                      ǡ             ѿ                     信              ߿            信     ɿ       㿡                  ǡ                     ῡ         .

            ѡ      ɡ       ǿ    信   ǿ                            1981                        ȡ                             ѿ        ޿       ѡ                    忡                     ǡ                                            ء                            ˡ            ѡ     ѿ               ʿ              ɿ.

  ޡ    ǡ         ѡ        ʡ           ѡ        ǡ   ѡ      ѡ          .

                                   ...   ɿ        忡   ѿ   ɿ.

       ɡ                          信               ɡ      :    信                ǿ          :                 ԡ                                    .

        :      ѡ                   ѡ             ȡ             ɡ                         ǡ         ѡ                                           ǡ         ޡ           ѿ               ...

                    ǡ        .

    ˡ                                 ʡ           : 

          76 77  ѡ      ...        ѿ    88                  ɿ         172       64           172            ῡ         ɡ          ǡ             ˿.

      172     76 77                                  ߡ          1980     1971                                " "        2001      2005       .

          ߿               忡   ɡ                   ѡ    ѡ    .                   : " "               ϡ                                               .

   ...      
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].                                                                                                                                                                                            
See More:   ...

----------

